# Karma Bus



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

Anybody have any good Karma stories about their WS's that they would like to share? 

My cheater X is remarried (not to the POS she cheated with, but with another guy) while I struggle in the dating game, and every once in while she throws it in my face how good her new marriage is, and what a "loser" I am. Seems like she is getting off easy, I would have thought that the Karma bus would have gotten her by now. 

Would love to hear about people getting some payback.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Maybe the karma bus hit you? Did you do something to deserve the cheating wife? Just gotta make sure...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Justadude said:


> Anybody have any good Karma stories about their WS's that they would like to share?
> 
> *My cheater X is remarried (not to the POS she cheated with, but with another guy) while I struggle in the dating game, and every once in while she throws it in my face how good her new marriage is, and what a "loser" I am. * Seems like she is getting off easy, I would have thought that the Karma bus would have gotten her by now.
> 
> Would love to hear about people getting some payback.


My question: Why are you even putting yourself in the position of her being able to say this to you? Why are you even consenting to listen to her opinion of you? Ignore her. 

Don't expect Karma. Your ex may very well live a long and happy life with her new husband, with no repercussions whatsoever. Many cheaters go on to live wealthy, happy fulfilled lives while sh!tting on everyone around them and leaving a trail of used-up corpses behind in their wake. Hell, Washington DC and Hollywood are full of such people. 

Life is not fair. It never will be. What matters is that when life knocks you down you pick yourself up and you keep fighting. And when life knocks you down again you get back up and keep fighting. And when life knocks you down again you get back up and keep fighting. And when life knocks you down again you get back up and keep fighting.....


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Friend of mine got divorced when her husband left her for a college student, she was 47 at the time. He was 50. Wifey #2 convinces him to get a vasectomy reversed, she gets pregnant with twins. Then she leaves him. 

It's operatic.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

If you expect karma it won't happen.

Just live a good moral life. 

I'd bet her happy new marriage isn't as happy as she would have you believe. Or she wouldn't be mentioning it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Friend of mine got divorced when her husband left her for a college student, she was 47 at the time. He was 50. Wifey #2 convinces him to get a vasectomy reversed, she gets pregnant with twins. Then she leaves him.
> 
> It's operatic.


*How appropos!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> My question: Why are you even putting yourself in the position of her being able to say this to you? Why are you even consenting to listen to her opinion of you? Ignore her.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Justadude said:


> Anybody have any good Karma stories about their WS's that they would like to share?
> 
> My cheater X is remarried (not to the POS she cheated with, but with another guy) while I struggle in the dating game, and every once in while she throws it in my face how good her new marriage is, and what a "loser" I am. Seems like she is getting off easy, I would have thought that the Karma bus would have gotten her by now.
> 
> Would love to hear about people getting some payback.


*She is driving her own karma bus over and over herself time after time*.

How so? If she had really, *truly* gotten over you and what she did to you by being a dirty cheater, why on *earth* would she even have to keep throwing it in your face?

You know, it's almost as if she doesn't feel she deserves her second chance of happiness?:scratchhead:

So she just *has* to keep returning to you to validate herself.

Next time she does it, ask her why she needs to continually seek your validation and your approval of her second marriage?


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> If you expect karma it won't happen.
> 
> Just live a good moral life.
> 
> I'd bet her happy new marriage isn't as happy as she would have you believe. Or she wouldn't be mentioning it.


Agreed, maybe if she says it enough, she'll even convince herself.

If she really thinks you are such a loser, what does that say for her, she married you.

F-her. I wouldn't give a sh!t what a cheating skank thought of me.


----------



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

You remind me of her.


----------



## Retribution (Apr 30, 2012)

No good karma stories here, but I have to echo what so many other good posters here have already said. If she was truly living such a beautiful life of wonder and beauty, then why does she have this pathological need to throw it in your face? Sounds to me like your evidence for karma is hidden underneath a layer of pride and destructive behaviors.

When she tells you how wonderful her new life is, try tuning her out and remember that you could still be married to this sorry excuse for humanity. Now you get to live free and with a whole new world of opportunities. Just because you haven't found one doesn't mean you're a loser.


----------



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Justadude said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody have any good Karma stories about their WS's that they would like to share?
> ...



Lots of wisdom here. I've lived all of this the last few years, and it's been quite a growth experience.

But can't help to wish for a little justice once in a while.

I've got to co-parent with her, which means she has opportunities to provoke me. But I don't take the bait, but still once in a while she manages to get under my skin.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Justadude said:


> Anybody have any good Karma stories about their WS's that they would like to share?
> 
> My cheater X is remarried (not to the POS she cheated with, but with another guy) while I struggle in the dating game, and every once in while she throws it in my face how good her new marriage is, and what a "loser" I am. Seems like she is getting off easy, I would have thought that the Karma bus would have gotten her by now.
> 
> Would love to hear about people getting some payback.


How many kids do the two of you have?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

There are two principles in boxing.
1) Do not get hit
2) Hit them.
In life, if you can avoid peoples' actions hurting you (rule 1), then rule 2 does not matter anymore.


----------



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

GuyInColorado said:


> Maybe the karma bus hit you? Did you do something to deserve the cheating wife? Just gotta make sure...


You remind me of her.


----------



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Justadude said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody have any good Karma stories about their WS's that they would like to share?
> ...


One 9 year old who I delight in!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

GuyInColorado said:


> Maybe the karma bus hit you? Did you do something to deserve the cheating wife? Just gotta make sure...





Justadude said:


> You remind me of her.


:lol: :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Maybe congratulate her on finding not one, but TWO suckers dumb enough to marry a cheating wh*re.

Maybe also clue her into the fact that, for as long as she has a working vagina, and you do not, it will always be easier for her to find a partner than it will be for you.

Actually, she probably already knows that.

No harm in telling her anyway, though.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

GuyInColorado said:


> Maybe the karma bus hit you? Did you do something to deserve the cheating wife? Just gotta make sure...


Good point! He may have received Karma from HIS or SOMEONE else's misdeeds........or not.

Karma is a broad term, a broad brush that hides it purpose and hues...as does a prism, prior to any light being shone through it.

Stop viewing this term singularly, expecting its import to play out in a direct cause and effect narrative and outcome. 

We all want it [Karma] to render Justice and Retribution in the open courtroom of our lives. 

It rarely happens. 

Never expect this "Life on Earth" of Ours, our Ancestors and Progeny to follow a tight formula or path. This cannot happen in a general sense. There are too many paths and too many living organisms that compete and audition in theirs and our sphere of influence.

Have you ever wondered why some religions talk of an afterlife, where your sins and others [sins] are evaluated. You are then Judged worthy to enter Heaven, the un-repentant NOT. The writers knew that Karma is a myth [for most]. True Karma comes from the hands of the wronged. It is called Revenge. If revenge is employed, Karma takes credit. Rightfully so, in MY mind.

The bad are punished later, in the next life. This notion keeps people from being vigilantes and seeking their own justice. Civilization needs this pressure-relief-valve, else we wipe each other out for a multitude of slights.

Karma does not work for the benefit of **** Sapiens. If it does and it is obvious, then sobeit. It is not fine-tuned for each individual, it invisibly undulates through the fabric of life, performing a non-anthropocentric dance. 

Quote: "it is impossible to build one's own happiness on the unhappiness of others. This perspective is at the heart of Buddhist teachings.” I would add the sins of others. We cannot build *OUR happiness* based on the sins of others ....whatever that term [sin] means to the reader.

Someone else's "sins" or slights cannot be the basis of your own perceived righteousness. Being a Martyr may assuage some to endure pain and torment. But a man or women who has options and chooses to be that Martyr, crafted his own throes and by his own hand, self-clasped-on the manacles that binds him.

As a career Army serviceman, I was prepared to be a Martyr to whatever cause my Nation bade me to endeavor. Smart? 
Probably not.....but selfless, altruistic. 

Do not become a Martyr *in the audience of *or *at the behest of* or* due to the machination of *"_Fools, Wolves and Bastards."_...........SunCMars


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

sometimes the Karma bus needs a little help.

nothing wrong with even driving the Karma bus yourself>


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Justadude said:


> Anybody have any good Karma stories about their WS's that they would like to share?
> 
> My cheater X is remarried (not to the POS she cheated with, but with another guy) while I struggle in the dating game, and every once in while she throws it in my face how good her new marriage is, and what a "loser" I am. Seems like she is getting off easy, I would have thought that the Karma bus would have gotten her by now.
> 
> Would love to hear about people getting some payback.


My cheating exH left the two kids and I, our home, and our business, to live with "his soulmate" who happened to be a restaurant assistant manager with four kids by four different men. 

He was :surprise: when she left him for one of her waiters....

...and even more :surprise: when he came back after a month out of state and the locks were changed. 

He broke into the house, destroyed my personal computer, took a sledgehammer to the walls of the house, and wrote on them, "I can do this to you any time I want, no lock will stop me." 

Yet again, he was :surprise: when I had him arrested! 

Some people just never learn! He ended up jobless, at a long-term motel with other *****s and junkies, and cried "...it's not fair" 

No shyte, Sherlock. It's not fair to use your money on a mistress, miss mortgage payments, skip out on your business, and leave your wife and kids to live in another state with your mistress either!


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

What you should be doing is no contact except email and texts about your kid. Treat her like the mailman or grocery clerk. I guarantee a win on that.

As far as karma I don't believe in it. Create your own.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't get it - she claims to be in a happy relationship yet she needlessly pushes her happiness in your face. I could understand if you cheated on her but she is the one who cheated why is she angry with you? 

I don't know if she is happy but as everyone else said, don't look for karma because it means you are not detaching and finding a new love. If you are in conflict with your ex then you are still emotionally invested in her. You really can't expect to succeed in dating if you have another woman on your mind. 

You are allowing your ex to take up real estate in your head. That is probably her motive in provoking you, she wants assurance that you still care. Lucky her, she has the attention of two men to boost her ego, her new hubby and her ex . When you get to the point where you are totally indifferent to her and getting on with your life and happiness she will lose you. That will be her karma.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Justadude said:


> Lots of wisdom here. I've lived all of this the last few years, and it's been quite a growth experience.
> 
> But can't help to wish for a little justice once in a while.
> 
> I've got to co-parent with her, which means she has opportunities to provoke me. But I don't take the bait, but still once in a while she manages to get under my skin.


As others have said, there's really no reason to tell you how awesome her new marriage is, other than to validate herself and her actions. None.

This is either because she feels some sort of shame OR you weren't a very good husband, perhaps (doesn't justify cheating, of course).

Either way, she still cares what you think. She shouldn't, and neither should you.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

She's still emotionally invested in you, that's why she shoves things in your face. 

Don't acknowledge it. Next time she comments respond with "good for you" and drop it. 

I think my ex was a d!ck and he's still single after 11 years and I'm happily remarried, but I don't bring it uo because I'm not invested in him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> She's still emotionally invested in you, that's why she shoves things in your face.
> 
> Don't acknowledge it. Next time she coleus comments respond with "good for you" and drop it.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I do...either just ignore the insults or wish her well....kill them with kindness as they say.

her: " my marriage is awesome"
me: "that's great, I'm happy for you"

That normally shuts her up.

If I was remarried she would still be a thorn in my side, but I'd never rub it in her face. The fact that my son doesn't want to be with her (and sometimes goes to her kicking and screaming...literally) could be used as a weapon against her, but that's not me.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Justadude said:


> That's exactly what I do...either just ignore the insults or wish her well....kill them with kindness as they say.
> 
> her: " my marriage is awesome"
> me: "that's great, I'm happy for you"
> ...


Your ex: "You're a loser."

You: "Yep, I'm a loser. I lost a cheating wh*re. Makes me feel like a winner, though."

Insert wink.


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

I don’t really believe in Karma. What I do believe is that selfish people who continue bad behavior will eventually suffer some consequences for their choices. At least, the probability is higher.

My story started with a D-Day of November 12th 2010. Caught my wife in an affair. I tried like hell to keep my marriage intact. But we separated in late October 2011. This was mainly due to me spiraling out of control emotionally, drinking, poor choices of behavior and coping skills after D-Day. I was a freaking mess.

From that moment on I got my crap together. I was a wreck, but the loss of my family at separation started me down the road to personal self-improvement. I suffered for quite some time along this journey. Admittedly this was mostly self-induced and I realized how much of a “nice guy” I had been all along. I was a pitiful mess. But we all know how traumatic the experience for a BS. Anyway…. I made the decision to better myself in every way. And I stuck to it.

My ex-wife chose a very different path. 3 days into our separation she started communication with her AP again. They probably got together and I would not be surprised if they still do to this day. She then proceeded to start playing the field hard. LOTS of men. Lots of married men (like the AP). Lots of players. Real jerks that were so bad she luckily never introduced them to our young children.

By 2014 I gave up on her. I was finally starting to see her for who she really was. I watched her get worse and worse. The real kicker was finding out about a few men in particular….. real trash. The kind of thing a lifetime of baths in Clorox won’t fix. I had also started seeing a woman myself, and was starting to feel like a new and improved me. I started the divorce and it was finished in October 2014. Very late. But better than never. I wish I had done it on D-Day looking back.

Fast forward to today. I am now living with and engaged to that same wonderful woman. We took it slow. My kids did not meet her for at least a year. And same for me meeting her kids. We had plenty of time to work into a great dynamic. And now things are awesome! This is the woman I should have always been with. I have more in common with her than anyone I have ever met. And I trust her. I can’t wait to marry her and spend the rest of my life with her. And my kids and her kids also cannot wait for us to get married. They are just as excited as we are.

My ex-wife finally found a guy that she introduced the kids to. He is a country boy that she met on a dating site. They have been dating just over 6 months now. My daughter is too young to care. My son hates him. He is cheating on my ex-wife. Im pretty sue that she knows this. My kids also know he is cheating on her. I think they overheard them arguing on the phone about it. Anyway…. She is still perusing him. Why? I don’t know. Maybe she thinks that’s the best she can do. Or more than likely she is also cheating on him and thinks fair is fair. Not my monkeys…..not my circus 
So that is how things worked out. I am 39, very happy, and have found my perfect forever. She is 38 and wasting time with a dirtbag who cheats on her. She will probably have to replace him with another dirtbag when he finally finds someone he likes a little better. These are her choices and she is starting to suffer some consequences for the first time in her life.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

I couldn't help but reply with some disdainful snark if I were in your position Dude.

Something like this:

Her: My marriage is so awesome.

You: Glad you found a man willing to have a traitorous wh*re for his spouse.....that was something I was never gonna be able to give you. Enjoy!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Karma isn't some cosmic force righting wrongs.

There are people make a lifetime full of bad choices. Whether they pay for those bad choices or not is a lot of luck. A good example is someone who does dangerous passing or other bad driving behavior. They can do it a few times and their luck leads them to believe it's OK, they normalize the risk because the bad outcome hasn't hit yet. The problem hits when you can't have good luck forever. It's not that they have "bad luck", it is that their good luck ran out.

The inherent nature of randomness is that things happen in groups. Flipping a coin 5 times in a row is just as likely to be heads every time as it is for it to perfectly alternate heads and tails. This is what backs the perception that bad things happen in threes, streaks of luck, etc... 

This applies to people making bad choices; their luck WILL run out. Just give it time.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

How about I give you one?

My uncle cheated with his ex-wife's hairdresser. He left his wife for the OM and married her. 

35 years later they're still together. That's his bad karma. He was with her for her looks, with the penalty that she was a nasty, witchy woman. I imagine it wasn't so bad when she was young and hot. Now she's old and fat.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

chillymorn said:


> I'd bet her happy new marriage isn't as happy as she would have you believe. Or she wouldn't be mentioning it.


EXACTLY. If she was truly happy she'd have zero desire to rub anything in OPs face even if he did do her wrong.

Ever been on facebook? Every person on there looks like the happiest person on earth with fascinating lives and friends and activities galore. Then you go out for drinks with one of your friends and they tell you the truth about their crappy, sad, depressed, miserable life.

My Karma story would be that my ex who cheated on me has been married and divorced 4 times now. LOL. I think he's happy with his current GF now but I don't care one way or the other.

OP - if she cheated on you, she'll probably cheat on him too eventually, and she'll probably never be nearly as happy as she pretends. But you'll never know, so try not to think about her and don't have conversations with her where she can say anything personal to you.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Karma is you're not married to her anymore, she can't put you through anymore heartache and you see her for exactly who and what she is.

How many people have the gift of full revelation?

And have you ever thought, every time she sees you she knows you see her for exactly what she is. Every single time, this is why she throws sh*t in your face, it's literally her trying to say, no I'm not this thing you see, I'm married with this amazing life.

Every single time.

I'd say that is justice, she will never have your respect.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

:


BobSimmons said:


> Karma is you're not married to her anymore, she can't put you through anymore heartache and you see her for exactly who and what she is.
> 
> How many people have the gift of full revelation?
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

Tell her that after she stabbed you in the back, you have much higher standards. You do not want any more cheating *****s in your life.

Also thank her for cheating on you, so you do not have to worry when she would cheat again like her current husband.

Tell her that you want to have lunch with her wonderful H so you can warn him about her horrible boundaries and rotten morals.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Retribution said:


> No good karma stories here, but I have to echo what so many other good posters here have already said. If she was truly living such a beautiful life of wonder and beauty, then why does she have this pathological need to throw it in your face? Sounds to me like your evidence for karma is hidden underneath a layer of pride and destructive behaviors.
> 
> When she tells you how wonderful her new life is, try tuning her out and remember that you could still be married to this sorry excuse for humanity. Now you get to live free and with a whole new world of opportunities. Just because you haven't found one doesn't mean you're a loser.


What I don't understand is the need some people have to convince themselves that something must be wrong with the other person's life. Kind of as bandit said, she very well could be living a happy, fulfilled life right now, and the rainbows and butterflies she is talking about very well could be real, but...so what?

Even thinking about wishing for karma shows a level of continuing emotional attachment and concern that should be long gone.


----------



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRgLzypjEF4

Dang this is some instant justice!


----------



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> What I don't understand is the need some people have to convince themselves that something must be wrong with the other person's life. Kind of as bandit said, she very well could be living a happy, fulfilled life right now, and the rainbows and butterflies she is talking about very well could be real, but...so what?
> 
> Even thinking about wishing for karma shows a level of continuing emotional attachment and concern that should be long gone.


truth is that I don't really think about it and was just bringing it up as a topic, but I used to, and it took me a while to get to the place of actually wishing her well because it's best for our son that she lives a stable and happy life. 

But every once in a while I come on this site and read about the horrible things cheaters are doing out there, and it makes me yearn for justice. Maybe it was watching too many John wayne movies, but sometimes I just want the person in the black hat to get thier comings.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Justadude said:


> Anybody have any good Karma stories about their WS's that they would like to share?
> 
> My cheater X is remarried (not to the POS she cheated with, but with another guy) while I struggle in the dating game, and every once in while she throws it in my face how good her new marriage is, and what a "loser" I am. Seems like she is getting off easy, I would have thought that the Karma bus would have gotten her by now.
> 
> Would love to hear about people getting some payback.


It's said that when something bad happens you have three choices. You can let it define you, let it destroy you, or you can let it strengthen you.

That is the Karma you bring to yourself... which is your choice?

She left you and finds herself sheltered with ugliness in her heart... isn't that Karma enough?


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

My karma bus took a long time but finally hit.

Short version: narcissistic ex always told me kiddo would hate me for breaking up the marriage and limiting her time with him (fighting for primary custody) and proceeds to try an alienate her from me. Turns out she finally cut him off completely. She was 4 when I left, 5 when I got custody, 10 when I got full legal and physical custody while he continued every other weekend visitation and now at 17 she has had enough of his lies, manipulation and verbal abuse. She cut him off, has little to no communication with him (she doesn't see him, doesn't call and rarely responds to texts) and lives with me full time, her choice.

He also told me when I left that I'd live in a crappy little apartment while he would be partying on a yacht on the lake. Well, I bought a house while he eventually let the marital home be foreclosed on, bought a crappy condo in the ghetto (literally - crime through the roof) and finally moved back with his mom to "take care" of her. Well she has passed away now and he lives there settling her estate. But I got mine the old fashioned way - saving and work.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Justadude said:


> Anybody have any good Karma stories about their WS's that they would like to share?
> 
> My cheater X is remarried (not to the POS she cheated with, but with another guy) while I struggle in the dating game, and every once in while she throws it in my face how good her new marriage is, and what a "loser" I am. Seems like she is getting off easy, I would have thought that the Karma bus would have gotten her by now.
> 
> Would love to hear about people getting some payback.


Next time look her up and down and say "Better not f this one up, you're not getting any younger."


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm in agreement that there's not some magical force in the universe that pays people back for perceived (or real) wrongs. But when people are behaving in a crappy manner they make bad decisions, usually with other people behaving in a crappy manner , and that often leads to this thing called karma.

So now you have the when you lay with dogs you get fleas argument. 

It's entirely possible that one who cheats and makes better decisions going forward will have a perfectly nice life. One could say the same about a betrayed spouse; if they evaluate their own behavior and strive to be the best they can they will reap the benefits. If they blame the spouse for everything and do no self reflection there's a good chance their life will suck, depending on what their behavior and decisions look like. 

This applies even when there's no cheating. My ex would probably tell you that everything was my fault snd all he did was react to me, but he also hasn't been able to keep a woman. So is it serving him to blame me for everything?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Justadude said:


> That's exactly what I do...either just ignore the insults or wish her well....kill them with kindness as they say.
> 
> her: " my marriage is awesome"
> me: "that's great, I'm happy for you"
> ...


If she never worked on her issues that caused her to cheat on you, she is doomed to do it to her present husband once he no longer cuts the mustard. Women like your ex-wife are never satisfied with anything, and blame whoever is closest when they are not happy. So don't worry about her. 

I'm more concerned about your son. Why does he dislike his mom so much?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

alexm said:


> As others have said, there's really no reason to tell you how awesome her new marriage is, other than to validate herself and her actions. None.
> 
> This is either because she feels some sort of shame OR you *weren't a very good husband*, perhaps (doesn't justify cheating, of course).
> 
> Either way, she still cares what you think. She shouldn't, and neither should you.


I imagine he was a good a husband as he was able to be. 

Some people, like this woman, are never satisfied with anything. I predict that it won't be long before her current husband gets sick of her crap and the marriage goes south.


----------



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I'm more concerned about your son. Why does he dislike his mom so much?


He told me once he feels "safer" with me. My X has moved 4 times in 4 years...from out of the marriage home, to an apartment, to her BF's house, and then when the BF became husband they bought a house together. This is stressful for a child, also the speed in which she met her new husband. They meet Jan '15, moved in together in May, got engaged in Aug, got married in Oct, and bought a new houose in Nov...that's lots of change to process for a little one.

On my side I've been very stable, still in the marriage home, and he gets lots of one on one time with me. So it's not that he hates her, I just think he feels safe with me.


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

I did my best not to post on this thread but I just couldn't stop myself.
Here is some Karma for you:

My wife decides to have unprotected sex with her sex offender lover in my bed and with my daughters in the next room.

I find out and demand unprotected sex and she gets pregnant; I'm fairly certain, say 99%, the baby is mine.

She has a missed miscarriage and tonight has to undergo a painful but relatively safe procedure.

That sounds like bad - karma to me.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

If you wish something bad on someone for hurting you, that is not wishing Karma, that is wishing revenge and the Karma sword swings both ways in that battle. It is much better to make peace with yourself and accept that while the ugliness of taunting is presented to you, you are allowing it's success by placing less value on yourself and ultimately affecting your confidence. Your door to another relationship has not opened yet, perhaps that is a blessing saving yourself for something you want but are truly not prepared for yet.

My second marriage ended poorly, walking in on infidelity is heartbreaking and I was already an angry man enough. We parted on my terms but I had such ill feelings for her and wished the worst for her life that carried with me until I had a bizarre dream the week after my birthday about her. The dream troubled me deeply, I was unsettled for days.

Because she was career military as I was, I had searched some old but effective sources and could not find any trace outside of a last duty area but suddenly decided to search the Social Security Death Index and found her SSN there. She took her own life the day before my birthday 2004 and never changed her last name from mine, her obituary was only two sentences.

I have never wished ill on another relationship since.

Please find your peace in removing that which makes you less.

“The ultimate revenge is living well and being happy. Hateful people can’t stand happy people. Before you embark on a journey of revenge, dig two graves.”- Confucius


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Justadude said:


> Anybody have any good Karma stories about their WS's that they would like to share?
> 
> My cheater X is remarried (not to the POS she cheated with, but with another guy) while I struggle in the dating game, and every once in while she throws it in my face how good her new marriage is, and what a "loser" I am. Seems like she is getting off easy, I would have thought that the Karma bus would have gotten her by now.
> 
> Would love to hear about people getting some payback.


My X cheated on me, so I divorced her. She lost a great guy. Sucks to be her. 

The end.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Based on what I've experienced the Karma bus only comes if the BS is driving it, also known as revenge. The best thing you can do to get under her skin is to move on. You said you haven't had much luck in dating. I'm betting that will change. When she sees you happy with someone else it will definitely bother her. Nothing makes an ex-wife angrier than seeing her former husband with a hottie on his arm. So I'd say focus inward for now, and the rest will take care of itself.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Justadude said:


> He told me once he feels "safer" with me. My X has moved 4 times in 4 years...from out of the marriage home, to an apartment, to her BF's house, and then when the BF became husband they bought a house together. This is stressful for a child, also the speed in which she met her new husband. *They meet Jan '15, moved in together in May, got engaged in Aug, got married in Oct, and bought a new houose in Nov.*..that's lots of change to process for a little one.
> 
> On my side I've been very stable, still in the marriage home, and he gets lots of one on one time with me. So it's not that he hates her, I just think he feels safe with me.


This tells me this poor sap was a rebound from you. She's going to botch this marriage just like she did yours, once her husband loses his new car smell.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> If you wish something bad on someone for hurting you, that is not wishing Karma, that is wishing revenge and the Karma sword swings both ways in that battle. It is much better to make peace with yourself and accept that while the ugliness of taunting is presented to you, you are allowing it's success by placing less value on yourself and ultimately affecting your confidence. Your door to another relationship has not opened yet, perhaps that is a blessing saving yourself for something you want but are truly not prepared for yet.
> 
> My second marriage ended poorly, walking in on infidelity is heartbreaking and I was already an angry man enough. We parted on my terms but I had such ill feelings for her and wished the worst for her life that carried with me until I had a bizarre dream the week after my birthday about her. The dream troubled me deeply, I was unsettled for days.
> 
> ...


You're a Buddist huh? 

I always wonder if maybe I was reincarnated from something or someone who did something really bad in the previous life.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

americansteve said:


> I did my best not to post on this thread but I just couldn't stop myself.
> Here is some Karma for you:
> 
> My wife decides to have unprotected sex with her sex offender lover in my bed and with my daughters in the next room.
> ...



:surprise:


What did the baby ever do to you to deserve to die? 

:wtf:


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> :surprise:
> 
> 
> What did the baby ever do to you to deserve to die?
> ...


Not hard to believe coming from a guy that doesn't give a rat's behind about anyone but himself and is unconcerned with raising the kids he has. 

He'll continue to see himself as a victim and pump out more kids he'll see twice a year.

Since he has no problem abandoning them how attached can he be to any of his kids? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> Not hard to believe coming from a guy that doesn't give a rat's behind about anyone but himself and is unconcerned with raising the kids he has.
> 
> He's continue to see himself as a victim and pump out more kids he'll see twice a year.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


At the beginning I kinda sorta felt bad for him. Not anymore.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> At the beginning I kinda sorta felt bad for him. Not anymore.


Right? His wife's poor choices aside the more he posts the lower his decent human being rating gets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## becareful (Jan 28, 2016)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> My second marriage ended poorly, walking in on infidelity is heartbreaking and I was already an angry man enough. We parted on my terms but I had such ill feelings for her and wished the worst for her life that carried with me until I had a bizarre dream the week after my birthday about her. The dream troubled me deeply, I was unsettled for days.
> 
> Because she was career military as I was, I had searched some old but effective sources and could not find any trace outside of a last duty area but suddenly decided to search the Social Security Death Index and found her SSN there. She took her own life the day before my birthday 2004 and never changed her last name from mine, her obituary was only two sentences.



Wow, that's heartbreaking. Was she remorseful after D-Day? Did she want to stay married to you?


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't believe in the Karma bus. I do, however, believe in Karma. I conduct myself in a way to attract favor from the universe. I do expect the karma bus to hit ex, what he does with his life is his problem.

He hurt me a LOT. He was a despicable person and probably still is. I do not poison my life thinking of him and the bad karma coming his way.

I rather focus on me. Improving myself, becoming a better person, a person of light, love, and happiness. 

I have not been so happy lately, a lot of stressful situations beyond my control, but I know God and the Universe love me.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> My second marriage ended poorly, walking in on infidelity is heartbreaking and I was already an angry man enough. We parted on my terms but I had such ill feelings for her and wished the worst for her life that carried with me until I had a bizarre dream the week after my birthday about her. The dream troubled me deeply, I was unsettled for days.
> 
> Because she was career military as I was, I had searched some old but effective sources and could not find any trace outside of a last duty area but suddenly decided to search the Social Security Death Index and found her SSN there. She took her own life the day before my birthday 2004 and never changed her last name from mine, her obituary was only two sentences.
> 
> I have never wished ill on a another relationship since.


Man that is sad. 

We have a member named Morituri who used to post quite a lot. He found a video of his wife screwing her OM on her PC. He left her and exposed her affair to family. 

She ended up in a psych ward for a few weeks. 

Sometime later, when he ran into her one day at a store or something, she asked him if he was interested in reconciling. Mori told her he was already dating another woman and that he would not get back together with her. She was pretty much devastated. 

At some point, her OM, who was a drug dealer/user, ended up getting stabbed to death during a drug deal gone bad. 

I would say that the Great Wheel of Dumbassedness came rolling around and crushed them both.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

americansteve said:


> I did my best not to post on this thread but I just couldn't stop myself.
> Here is some Karma for you:
> 
> My wife decides to have unprotected sex with her sex offender lover in my bed and with my daughters in the next room.
> ...



wow... you have such an askew understanding of karma and life in general....
Are you happy your child is dead? How is her miscarriage karma for cheating on you? It is also bad karma on you....


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

JustADude,

Sometimes the bus needs a driver.

Did you expose or confront the original OM? Perhaps you can have the OMW do some of your work for you. 

Did you expose your exWW or did she get away with tell cute stories about how your marriage ended, does your child now how it ended?

You have no more obligation to keep your exWWs secrets than you do to keep a bank robbers identity secret. And a bank robber only steals money, a WW destroys lives.

Does exW current husband know about her cheating in your marriage, or did you exW try to pretend she has a clean slate?

Since she is communicating with you, you have a chance to become the OM in her current marriage. Go along with what she is saying try to slowly ramp up the conversation, record everything, she will end up in an emotional affair with you if you play your cards right. This should go far to destroying her current marriage.

Tamat


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

TAMAT said:


> JustADude,
> 
> Since she is communicating with you, you have a chance to become the OM in her current marriage. Go along with what she is saying try to slowly ramp up the conversation, record everything, she will end up in an emotional affair with you if you play your cards right. This should go far to destroying her current marriage.
> 
> Tamat


If I'm not mistaken, the current husband was not the OM. 

The current husband is just ignorant. He never did anything to JustADude, so why should OP try to mess with the guy? 

No, JustADude is doing fine doing what he is doing...being a decent guy and not playing into her games. His attitude and good behavior will pay dividends down the road, his son will come to learn the truth about his mother, and his son will admire him for being a positive role model.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

bandit.45 said:


> I imagine he was a good a husband as he was able to be.
> 
> *Some people, like this woman, are never satisfied with anything*. I predict that it won't be long before her current husband gets sick of her crap and the marriage goes south.


Fully agree. I was married to one of those women. I have no doubt that she had a myriad of complaints about me back then. And the longer ago it was, the worse a husband I was, I'm sure!

Entirely possible she will do the same thing to husband #2, at some point, though you never know. Every now and again, these people meet somebody who just works for them. I didn't work for her, and I can accept that.

And I was as good as husband as I could have been. I like to think that I'm a _better_ husband now, though, in every way. But maybe my wife doesn't think so. Who knows? My ex wife didn't exactly communicate her concerns to me back then, either.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> You're a Buddist huh?
> 
> I always wonder if maybe I was reincarnated from something or someone who did something really bad in the previous life.


I hope to be as my name... always emerging because there is never an end to the path. Buddhism has brought me incredible peace and understanding that nothing else was able to.

And reincarnation is not a Buddhist teaching... there is no permanent essence of an individual self that survives death, but that is for a different thread.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

becareful said:


> Wow, that's heartbreaking. Was she remorseful after D-Day? Did she want to stay married to you?


She did not share that remorse nor appeared to want to work on anything, she moved out the next day and I only saw her to tell her I was leaving for an assignment in another country and when I came back to have the papers signed.

I do not know her mind at the time she chose her end, I was surprised at the timing of the entire thing and that my last name was still her legal one.

Again, it was the last ill-will I ever allowed for or over a relationship issue, some things forever change how you look at life.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> This tells me this poor sap was a rebound from you. She's going to botch this marriage just like she did yours, once her husband loses his new car smell.


My brothers first wife has seemingly always had rebound relationships. She was always trying to throw it in my brothers face that she was getting married or living with some great guy.

She is now divorced 4 times I think, too many boyfriends to count in between and each one a downgrade from the previous. It's like a broken record. Find a guy, he's Mr perfect, convince him they need to live in the country to be truly happy. Then it's a horse, then it's a truck n trailer to haul horse around, you get this picture.

The new car smell usually runs out when they are broke and the house is in foreclosure. Then the hunt for the new Mr perfect begins.....

For years she couldn't wait to try winding up my brother with the great new relationship and the gorgeous horse farm storyline and how he couldn't give that to her. He would just smile and tell her how smart she was to divorce him....


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't consume my thoughts with the bad or "justice" karma that shoud/could have befallen my ex. 

Only the good Karma I try to accrue by living Wheaton's Law.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyway, Karma is not precise, I do believe in good Karma by the way. However, some people's action create the whirlwinds around their lives and get enveloped in them.

For example, I dated a man on/off for almost 1.5 years. He would always said he had no good luck with women. He said must be karma for stuff he did in the past.

No karma. He is just the type of man who does not put any kind of effort in a relationship, he is a taker. He gives little back. Almost nothing. 
I kept going back to him because his place was a safe haven for me. I would visit on weekends only, I would cook (I like cooking), clean his house because he is like a child... 
We had sex once a month if that!! Intimacy of any kind was minimum.

He has been in 42 relationships, he is 42 years old. He wants a woman to accept him just like he is, in a way it is admirable but also foolish as he is not willing to contribute anything in a relationship. Yet, he expected me to help pay for the bills (???)

I could cry and play the victim and wonder why Karma is dealing me a bad hand because he is not what I want. But it has been my choice to stay with him, rather was! 

Likewise, his choice is to be a taker in a relationship, so he will probably end up alone. Karma? Not likely, just human folly. Mine and his.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

americansteve said:


> I did my best not to post on this thread but I just couldn't stop myself.
> Here is some Karma for you:
> 
> My wife decides to have unprotected sex with her sex offender lover in my bed and with my daughters in the next room.
> ...


This is the most warped post I have ever read on TAM.

If karma really is true, then americansteve will come back as his wife.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

I am not in a committed relationship. I imagine my wife would see this as vindication that I am just not suitable for relationships. 

But, the last couple of years have actually been really useful and I am enjoying halcyon days. I am ready for a relationship, but I am also ready to go back to Europe first and keep things casual here until then. I would suggest that the ex being single still could mean they were a mess that no-one could deal with, or that they were put off relationships.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Forget about karma. Make your own luck. The best revenge is a good life. Rushing into a relationship isn't the answer. Your wife had a head start due to her adultery, which she used to detach from you. When the time comes, the right person will come into your life. 

I would advise you to make sure you're getting at least shared custody. Your son needs his father in his life. Your son may not be able to articulate why he doesn't like your ex's new husband but sometimes it's just a vibe. That feeling of being an unwanted third wheel. Let's face it, most men hooking up with divorcees with kids are accepting the kid but would prefer he not be in the picture. Also there things that a mother will not be able to give or teach to your son. Your mission is to be that man that has a lot to impart to his son.

Also, I agree with the others that those that feel the need to tell everyone how great their life is, don't usually have it so good. A wonderful life is self-evident and doesn't need cheer leading to be noticed by others.


----------



## Red snapper (May 20, 2016)

XWFG cheated on me with her 1st future husband. Some years later, after they got married, one of her neighbors told me he heard screams, and stuff breaking before she left their home, she divorced him. Husband #2 cheated and dumped her for his secretary.

20 years after we broke up, we crossed paths. She is crying because she got dumped by his last BF in a most unpleasant way. Still self centered and unremorseful but starting to realize 'she maybe has something wrong within', tried to pin her unhappiness on me. She even tries to friend me on FB after realizing I am married and ran away from me hysterically crying. By looking at her profile, she turned out to be one of those 'crazy dogs lady', overweight and unattractive, no kids and late for it.

She made me believe I was the one with the issues for all this time, unworthy of happiness with someone else and at the end it was her all along. I ignored her request and blocked her while living happy with my family. Never looked back since. 

I don't wish misfortune on those who wronged me, but knowing that from time to time karma tales keep popping up, motivates me on always doing the right thing. Was this the kind of story you were looking for?


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

My ex-fiance left me high and dry one summer when the realization of her getting married to me began to sink in, I believe. She would call dudes on the phone, call them baby and other pet names, all the while with me being in earshot of it. Who knows what else she may have done. I lost my cool, tore her picture book up that she made of us, and said it was over. I was hurt, blah blah blah. We battled all summer long. She told me there was a chance. Then she told me there was no chance. She left the phone call going one time, just so I could hear her tell her friends that we were done for good. She knew the phone hadn't hung up, but she "acted" like she did. 

I lost a lot of weight that summer. I repulsed her friends because of my actions. I wanted all sorts of bad things to happen to her. Not death, mind you, but bad luck etc. I always told her, "you'll be 20 and divorced with a kid if you don't stay with me." What a douchey thing to say. Well, it ended up happening. To top it all off, she has three kids by three fathers, battled weight gain and drug addiction, one ex-husband killed himself, and she isn't well off. I never imagined that it would be that way and honestly, for the longest time after I had the initial anger/pain, I wanted nothing but the best for her and still do. It wasn't very Christian of me to feel that way. She, throughout the years, has tried to tell me that she would wait for me forever (shuddddddder), that she is envious of my wife and our life, and that she should be the one with me. 

So, while I can understand some folks wanting bad things to happen, I can't and won't. I wouldn't even if my wife did something similar. And believe me, even though my ex-fiance treated me that way, it hurt badly. I cried, lost weight, thought less of my self, and the summer of 2002 was horrible. I look back on it now and understand that it was nothing more than a character builder for me.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

americansteve said:


> I did my best not to post on this thread but I just couldn't stop myself.
> Here is some Karma for you:
> 
> My wife decides to have unprotected sex with her sex offender lover in my bed and with my daughters in the next room.
> ...


You just put yourself in the baddest bad light ever.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

stevehowefan said:


> My ex-fiance left me high and dry one summer when the realization of her getting married to me began to sink in, I believe. She would call dudes on the phone, call them baby and other pet names, all the while with me being in earshot of it. Who knows what else she may have done. I lost my cool, tore her picture book up that she made of us, and said it was over. I was hurt, blah blah blah. We battled all summer long. She told me there was a chance. Then she told me there was no chance. She left the phone call going one time, just so I could hear her tell her friends that we were done for good. She knew the phone hadn't hung up, but she "acted" like she did.
> 
> I lost a lot of weight that summer. I repulsed her friends because of my actions. I wanted all sorts of bad things to happen to her. Not death, mind you, but bad luck etc. I always told her, "you'll be 20 and divorced with a kid if you don't stay with me." What a douchey thing to say. Well, it ended up happening. To top it all off, she has three kids by three fathers, battled weight gain and drug addiction, one ex-husband killed himself, and she isn't well off. I never imagined that it would be that way and honestly, for the longest time after I had the initial anger/pain, I wanted nothing but the best for her and still do. It wasn't very Christian of me to feel that way. She, throughout the years, has tried to tell me that she would wait for me forever (shuddddddder), that she is envious of my wife and our life, and that she should be the one with me.
> 
> So, while I can understand some folks wanting bad things to happen, I can't and won't. I wouldn't even if my wife did something similar. And believe me, even though my ex-fiance treated me that way, it hurt badly. I cried, lost weight, thought less of my self, and the summer of 2002 was horrible. I look back on it now and understand that it was nothing more than a character builder for me.


And the thing is, she made her own bad luck because of what she did, how she treated people.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

I do not believe in Karma.

That said, I agree with some of the other posters....when you continue to make sh*tty choices that injure and devastate others, eventually consequences will probably come knocking on your door.

My paternal grandmother had what I would call the worst type of consequence (or Karma if you want to call it that) that a cheater can get.

After she ran off with a POSOM when my dad and his brothers were little boys (dad was 2, brothers 3 and 1), she ended up losing almost all of her family....FOREVER.

None of her brothers ever spoke a word to her again while they lived....and her parents maintained very limited communications for the rest of their lives.

After she finally reached out to my dad and his brothers (when they were in their 20's), wanting to make amends and restore their relationship, they all told her to pound sand.

My uncles eventually made a form of peace with her....not close, but they did communicate with her.

My dad NEVER forgave her.....even refused to go see her or reconcile when she was dying of cancer and begged him on the phone to come see her at the end.

Karma?.....losing your entire family, including your children, forever has to be one of the worst consequences a cheater can ever have.

Might not happen to very many cheaters....but I know it devastated my grandmother at the end.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Satya said:


> Only the good Karma I try to accrue by living Wheaton's Law.


I had to look that one up... a good meme to live by.


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 22, 2014)

I think hoping for "karma" is understandable when things end, at first. I get wanting someone to suffer for turning your life upside down and betraying you. Still, after a reasonable time, say a year at most, it's gotta stop.

A cheater is worthless. There us no such thing as " what could have been" with a cheater. You lost a cancer on your life. Who cares where they end up or how happy they claim to be or in fact are? Beyond the kid their life doesn't matter.

If she tells you her life is awesome why not just ask her, "why do you tell me this, if I don't care and its none of my business? Make it clear that you are only co-parents and that it makes no sense to share any details about any other facet of your lives.

I find that a confused look and saying okay with a slight hint of a question in your voice sends a strong message.

Never hope for karma because it just means you are still invested.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> You're a Buddist huh?
> 
> I always wonder if maybe I was reincarnated from something or someone who did something really bad in the previous life.


Or your Parents or Grandparents did the Bad... necessarily frozen {genetic} sh!t runs down-hill. We live in the flesh of our ancestors. Genetics does influence behavior, and: 

1) We were influenced by their behavior. We lived amongst them. Their Karma assuaged, mingled [tainted?] ours. 

2) The epi-genetic heritable characteristics that are passed on [from our family tree] through RNA and Covalent-transcription before and after conception continues to influence our chemistry. We are a chemical factory. Our chemistry affects our behavior. We are petri dishes with opposable thumbs. Karma is a fellow traveler with life's chemistry.

3) The passed on behaviors, good and bad, comes from our [ancestral] lived-out Karma. A Karma that modified your mitotically and/or meiotically heritable entitiy.

Yawn.....sh!t happens...happened in the past...keeps contaminating good marriages. Sneaky, sh!tty behavior. 

Note: Bandit... You are Great.... not poop, Sh!tty analogy.

I gotta stop this Sh!t...sorry.


Life is Great-

It is a lot deeper than Soccer, Football, Basketball and Baseball, statistics....those are OK....they are stress relievers. But they keep us distracted from the real problems that humans suffer with and suffer {under}.

For Human life to survive it's Collective Karma, helpful Science and Philosophy/Religion need to merge and dominate our World Culture.

*Ignorance is the real enemy. Intelligence, Wisdom and Empathy are not Biological Imperatives*. They are not the fabric that makes up our suits in this life.

Yea, sure....ain't gonna happen!


----------



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

Well this has been eye opening, and some of these karma examples are truly horrible. There was a time when I truly did want her to get hit by a karma bus. 

But I truly don’t wish anything like that on her anymore, and I’ve worked on recognizing and letting go of negative emotions/thoughts as they come up so that they don’t take root in my heart. Because I view that as a form of bondage to her, and even though I’m free from her day to day stuff, but I want to be totally free of her psychologically and spiritually as well. But when she continually acts like a total ass wipe it does make all of this harder. If something devastating and permanent where to befall her I would have zero joy over it, and could only imagine pity and emptiness in my soul over that.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm still in the stage of hoping the bus gets her. But, I don't want it to get me, too. If we all got what we deserved, we'd all be in a world of trouble. 

I can't help it, though. She is still trying to turn my kids against me, and make her life with them so much better than mine. I'm glad they get the fun, but hate that her new dude's folks are funding it.
I can't compete. They're in disneyworld this week with them. 

Poor me, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Justadude said:


> Anybody have any good Karma stories about their WS's that they would like to share?
> 
> My cheater X is remarried (not to the POS she cheated with, but with another guy) while I struggle in the dating game, and every once in while she throws it in my face how good her new marriage is, and what a "loser" I am. Seems like she is getting off easy, I would have thought that the Karma bus would have gotten her by now.
> 
> Would love to hear about people getting some payback.


If karma was real, then you must have previously done something very awful to explain why you are struggling now. Most things in nature are not fair. You can't control what will happen to your ex-wife, but you can do your best to find your own happiness.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Steve1000 said:


> If karma was real, then you must have previously done something very awful to explain why you are struggling now. Most things in nature are not fair. You can't control what will happen to your ex-wife, but you can do your best to find your own happiness.


That's kind of what I was thinking too. Don't believe in Karma, no matter what you do eventually good or bad things will befall you. That's just called life. If the concept was real, by that logic the BS must have done something to deserve being cheated on. Which obviously isn't the case most of the time.


----------



## May1968 (Dec 16, 2014)

My first wife rubbed it in my face about how wonderful her dating life was and how my life was pathetic. What burned me most was that she used my son as a way to keep me in line. Long story short she married one of her many guys, got caught dealing drugs and I got custody of my boy when he was six (four years after our divorce). That marriage didn't last and after that I have no idea of her love life because we lived 2000 miles apart.

I was mad only because of how she treated my son and after I got custody I only wished she would stay out of my life. I only saw her once after that at my sons wedding. Five years ago she committed suicide and I did go to her funeral because my son asked me to go with him. At the funeral I learned that the last 10 years was filled with physical pain that she couldn't take anymore. I also found out that what probably screwed her up was that she was raped by her stepbrother at age 13 (this came from her brothers girlfriend). I now realize that she tried to tell me this when we were first married, but never came out and said it and I was too dumb (and such a thing never occurred to me) to figure what she was trying to say.

I never wanted for anything this drastic to happen to her, and I am so glad that the most I wanted was just to be free of her


----------



## AvoidDivorce (Jun 10, 2015)

I can't go in for wishing ill on anyone else. Talk about Karma? You ought to read how it works.

Just get free. The best revenge is living well.


----------



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

May1968 said:


> My first wife rubbed it in my face about how wonderful her dating life was and how my life was pathetic. What burned me most was that she used my son as a way to keep me in line. Long story short she married one of her many guys, got caught dealing drugs and I got custody of my boy when he was six (four years after our divorce). That marriage didn't last and after that I have no idea of her love life because we lived 2000 miles apart.
> 
> I was mad only because of how she treated my son and after I got custody I only wished she would stay out of my life. I only saw her once after that at my sons wedding. Five years ago she committed suicide and I did go to her funeral because my son asked me to go with him. At the funeral I learned that the last 10 years was filled with physical pain that she couldn't take anymore. I also found out that what probably screwed her up was that she was raped by her stepbrother at age 13 (this came from her brothers girlfriend). I now realize that she tried to tell me this when we were first married, but never came out and said it and I was too dumb (and such a thing never occurred to me) to figure what she was trying to say.
> 
> I never wanted for anything this drastic to happen to her, and I am so glad that the most I wanted was just to be free of her


Wow, that's terrible. My X was also abused by her stepbrother...as they say "hurt people...hurt people."


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

My favorite was when my wife's EA guy got cheated on badly by his wife. Paternity was even an issue. He lost everything.

Karma's a *****.


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

The Karma bus works best if you drive it yourself. Move on and be the most awesome version of you that you can be. Be happy, date, get laid, pursue your passions. Nothing kills a cheater worse than you doing better than ever without them.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

My exW is still with OM, and is battling aggressive breast cancer. I do not envy Sancho's situation - his daughters know why their family is broken and blame him for it, a bald, weak, and usually sick gf, 2 hr commute to work because I have a strong residency restriction, helping with a kid that isn't his, etc. I honestly hope he doesn't leave my ex, though. She doesn't need that right now.


----------



## Kamstel (Apr 25, 2018)

Several years ago, my friend was married to the biggest ***** on the planet. None of his friends like her because she thought she was better than everyone else, and treated him like crap.

She was screwing around, and got caught. He didnt play the pick me game, he just filed for divorce. She said she was very happy with the divorce, she got custody of the two kids, for the most part, and she allowed the boyfriend to move into the house.

Two months after the divorce was finalized, my friend won Powerball 
The amount was so big that he made all of the local TV stations in Boston.

He then went about building a ridiculously gorgeous house, with his own three hole golf course, ATV trails, and archery range, and an outdoor pool that would make Bill gates jealous.

The ex-wife on the other hand had all of the money stolen by the boyfriend then he ran away with another woman who was about 10 years younger than her.

The kids can’t stand living with her because mommy because she is so bitter and she can’t give them the life that their father can. When it’s his weekend to have the kids, the kids basically have their own amusement park at all times.. He says he always has a smile on his face when he drops her off because she has this look of disgust looking at the house and how happy the kids are to see him

Quite often as soon as she drops the kids off, he takes their bags and throws them into the back of his car and they fly off for the weekend to wherever they want. He says he can’t even tell us how many times they have been to Disney World.

Now this is a fantastic guy. He’ll go into a restaurant and make sure that nobody has a liquor tab. He pays for it all. He is a normal every day guy. People come up to him call him Mr. so-and-so, he asks them to use his first name

His ex could’ve had everything she ever wanted, if she had just kept her legs closed. 
And don’t even get me started on the incredible women, in every category from Looks to personality that he is dating.

And this guy deserves it, because of the help that ***** put him through


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)




----------

